# VA Problems?



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone ever had problems with crappy care at the VA?

I'm a vet that lost his hearing..100 percent I couldn't hear a 44 mag going off behind me. Still can't without an implant!

4 years of bad service after they gave me a cochlear implant....24 appointments in 3 different states that amounted to shit to fix my problems! Still couldn't hear! VA simply stated it cant be fixed.....They gave up!

Finally after 4 years of VA Experts I get sent to a civilian Audiologist locally


15 minutes later I'm fixed


I have spent probably 2000 hours+ thinking of suicide....I have spent time thinking of harming myself with a gun in my hand...absolutely ****ing thinking crazy things...Even thinking of doing it at the VA Lobby as not to leave a mess at home and to make a statement...Being one of the 22 a day....


The VA needs to go straight to hell....

And a single woman not affiliated with the VA makes my life ****ing beautiful again after 15 minutes....One ****ing visit.....I love her! She saved me!

**** YOU VA!

The VA needs to be wiped off the face of the Earth....50+ ****ing years of problems....Screwing vets over and killing Vets....It's time to go...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our commander and chief King Obama. gave the go ahead for the VA to totally disregard Vets. His plan was like obamacare to destroy the VA and then allow him to make it in his own image .
Yes the VA has always had issues. Any thing as big as they are will. What we have seen in Obama's two terms is an out right assault on vets.
Good that you go some care many do not. Personally I told the VA to get xxx and used private insurance, lucky I have it through my current employment. Of course the cost went up 250% thanks to the King.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

VA is the epitome of government run health care...practically worthless in every way....except for a few Dr's and Nurses...but they are hamstrung by regulation, fraud, waste, and abuse.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Anyone ever had problems with crappy care at the VA?
> 
> I'm a vet that lost his hearing..100 percent I couldn't hear a 44 mag going off behind me. Still can't without an implant!
> 
> ...


What state are you in? I am in Michigan and go to the clinic in Grand Rapids. They have done pretty great things for me. Now the Detroit VA hospital may be another story from what I have heard. I have read pretty bad reviews on the Detroit Hospital on the net. I have been to Detroit one time for a sleep study for my CPAP and everything went pretty well and don't have any complaints. I hope things turn around for you.

I have heard that they are trying to privatize the VA. I don't know how I feel about that. Its not like VA answers to the public as it is, but how will they answer to the public if it is privatized? Trump seems to have a solid plan for change in the VA.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

The v.a. here in Michigan kept telling my dad that he had a nasty case of pneumonia for six months. The civy Dr. We took him to freaked out said mesaphiloma removed 1/3 of him lung six weeks later he past on.so I agree **** the v.a.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SGT E, I am shocked by your suicidal concept! I'm 100% homicidal and would rather do away with all the VA Representatives that where not capable of being part of the solution to your relatively simple medical problem. After many years of Government Service, send the incompetent to the motor pool, and let them be directed by the paper pushers. Now it's another problem if the VA only hires the paper pushers to direct the VA's Services. JMHO.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

M118LR said:


> SGT E, I am shocked by your suicidal concept! I'm 100% homicidal and would rather do away with all the VA Representatives that where not capable of being part of the solution to your relatively simple medical problem. After many years of Government Service, send the incompetent to the motor pool, and let them be directed by the paper pushers. Now it's another problem if the VA only hires the paper pushers to direct the VA's Services. JMHO.


Then again...There's a thought LOL!!!

But do you think the VA would listen if the 22 a day did it at the VA ?

I'm in Ky BTW


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Had a partner that tracked me down, after the ANSW declared me MOA, Va in KY needed a witness to collaborate His wartime experiences. As there where only two of US that shared the experience, his case worker was surprised to record my statement. Got a the truth and Smokey got my back Thank You Call, and ain't heard from CHUCK or the KY VA Rep ever again. But I'll wager that Chuck's VA claim garnished a bit more consideration. JMHO.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Had a guy blow his brains out in front of the VA here in Ky in the last year for refusal of PTSD treatment (Iraq Vet)...then again they mistakenly took off a guys penis and froze another guys penis off...total buncha assclowns!

Would you like this Healthcare?

307,000 vets may have died awaiting VA care, report says - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

In Ky we had over 100 Vets going for HepC and Aids testing due to improper cleaning of equipment for colonoscopy's


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't think that I'm not a VA Healthcare recipient SGT E. I was Breed and Raised in the Big Ben Mining area of Kentucky, yes I know what lies between Possum Trot and Monkeys Eyebrow, but that doesn't mean that I am a serf to be deeded with the land. If you ain't part of the solution, you are part of the problem, Leadership!

PS: find a Veteran that works for the local news channel. Enough reports and a National Station will pick up the reporting.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Don't think that I'm not a VA Healthcare recipient SGT E. I was Breed and Raised in the Big Ben Mining area of Kentucky, yes I know what lies between Possum Trot and Monkeys Eyebrow, but that doesn't mean that I am a serf to be deeded with the land. If you ain't part of the solution, you are part of the problem, Leadership!


You work for the VA ?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like the VA in Kentucky is ****ed up!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My medical care is VA. But I live to far from a clinic at this time so I get to use VA Choice. A civilian dr and local hospital.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I was on about 7 medications when I got out. VA cut me off cold turkey from all of them. 
I'm just gonna throw it out there, its not just healthcare, its everything. I signed up for the post 9/11 GI bill in basic, I just got a letter today saying my approval to use my GI bill is being delayed.

Remember brother, Suicide is not the answer. We are here for you, as little comfort as that might offer. There are always better ways. Stay strong.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I went to the VA once here in SA a few years ago, won't go back. Especially after all the crap that's gone down.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I say a prayer for you guys. It seems that everything I was told about the military as an eighteen yr old by the retired military close to me have proved true.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> I went to the VA once here in SA a few years ago, won't go back. Especially after all the crap that's gone down.


They spent like $500,000 removing the revolving door from the front, and the kiosks that you are supposed to use to check in at still don't work.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praying hard for you Sir. Dittos to what Jake said. Suicide serves no purpose other than to torment them who love you with a guilt trip from heck as long as they live..thinking it was their fault. As the old Police Chaplain who had a ministry for prevention said.."Its just like throwing a monster into a room crowded full with everybody who loves you...shutting and locking the door..then walking away." Convinced me as to it being a bad plan. Evil actions begin as evil thoughts..(Think Jesus's Sermon on the Mount.) Clean up those thoughts..and the action will take care of itself. Realize they are from Satan. Refuse to accept them. Bind and Rebuke the Devil in Jesus Name. 
https://www.growingchristians.org/devotions/binding-satan/


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> They spent like $500,000 removing the revolving door from the front, and the kiosks that you are supposed to use to check in at still don't work.


Does not surprise me. The VA is worthless.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have kin who work at one of the bigger facilities...middle mgr type in the paper pushing dept..she say they are suffering from budget cuts. All of them are doing the job of two or three other folks. Morale is in the pits etc. She is voting for Trump.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I won't go near the VA,I'm lucky to have affordable health care insurance through my job.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Well let's see I know three vets with agent orange.
Vet one my uncle the va about cost him his legs three times and his hearing and vision. About killed him literally 3 times and are trying for a third.

Vet 2 friend I made recently sued the VA because of crap care and won his body is loaded with 52 types of dioxins its a wonder he is alive. He developed diabetes , as well as other problems. 

Vet 3 was just dekievering mail supposeably in nam his metals went off and the VA didn't treat him. His last note before he wound up dying in the streets from a drug problem was he was going to save he buffalo. (Yes literally watched a CBS news program and literally thought he was going to go save some buffalos.)

So you may consider yourself a lucky one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't kill the messenger, but I work for the VA in Minneapolis with homeless veterans and would be more than happy to give some feedback/suggestions to any veteran that may be having trouble getting served. I am a veteran myself and have used VA care in the past. Care through the VA varies depending on where you are at from not good to excellent. An old saying is true...."if you have been to one VA, you have been to one VA." Feel free to PM if you wish.


----------

